# New Penn Squall sizes



## fshgut (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a catalog here that has the penn squall in three new sizes
sql25n 290/25 mono
sql30 300/30mono
sql40 300/40 mono
Do these new reels have the magnetic cast control.?


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm looking at a Bass pro Saltwater catalog from last year and the only one it doesn't have is the Squall 25n. Would probably be a sweet reel if its got external mag control. Just a bit big maybe for my preferences but i'm sure some would love it. Anything above the 15 in this catalog is lever drag not star and I don't believe have external mag control.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Short Answer is yes, all of the squalls with the star drag have adjustable magnetic braking. Google Penn Reels, click on Conventional and then Squall.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

The only Squalls with star drag are 12 and 15.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

roostertail said:


> The only Squalls with star drag are 12 and 15.


For now........


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

> For now........


 So.......You on the Penn development team or something?..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

roostertail said:


> So.......You on the Penn development team or something?..


No, I just happen to know one of the distributors that comes to the bait shops around here and he said that the nee models will eventually be like the 12 and 15, is that okay? Or do we need your permission to make posts now?


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

No I ain't the boss here! lol! I just wondered how you knew. If someone on here said the Penn Battle is spinning reel not a conventional and I came on here and For Now you would wonder what I knew... Its all cool tho!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

It's all good my man, maybe I read it wrong or my cabin fever took hold of me. No harm, no foul.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

I have a severe case of cabin fever myself! Man I am ready for spring!!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

The Squall 25N - for narrow - is a star drag but does not have mag control.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Too bad Penn doesnt have a squall that is magged and holds ~300yrds of 17. Kinda between the 15 and the 25N. That would be my choice of drum reel if there was one.


----------



## fshgut (Sep 10, 2010)

thanks for the info.
And somthing a little smaller than the 25n would be great.


----------

